

Is Government or Industry Responsible for the Cable ISP Situation? - simonsarris
http://www.danielmiessler.com/blog/government-industry-responsible-cable-isp-situation

======
iratedev
> Countries that have extremely fast, cheap, and accessible Internet have made
> it a national priority to do so. They don’t listen to companies who think
> they can make more money by keeping speeds down and prices up.

I think it has to do more with the modern world building up their
infrastructure much later than the United States did. Late to the game, in
this case, isn't bad since you'd be using newer technology. The United States
(government and corporations) that built the infrastructure years ago don't
have a reason to upgrade. People are forced to continue using it.

> Who’s fault is the current lack of competition?

Government. Businesses have only one reason for existing - maximize profits.
They will do anything to do so, which is great! But the problem is the
"anything" portion.

I've come to the conclusion that, unfortunately, government regulation is
necessary. For example, look at China and their lack of pollution regulation.
Cities in the US might have got to that point if it weren't for regulations
(in the 70s?).

Another problem that isn't covered in this article is the, generally, uncaring
public but that is a rant for another time, I think.

>It’s cognitive dissonance at full strength. I feel you.

